
Contact Tracing Web-App for TB and More - Vestigo
https://dot2dot.app
======
Vestigo
We're building a contact tracing app for TB and other infectious diseases.
Inspired by Dottie, who was harmed by poor contact tracing. Not a direct COVID
solution, but might help in some areas. Seeking funding and expert input on
the design. Thanks

